# Enlever la partition Boot Camp de mon DD



## Baldur51 (2 Avril 2019)

Bonjour la communauté MacG,

j'ai un soucis je n'arrive pas à supprimer ma partition boot camp 

voila le problème :





Normalement il est possible de supprimer la partition et de revenir à la normale mais la impossible .... 

j'ai lu quelques post avec le même problème et souvent ça passe par la terminal, mais je ne suis pas super à l'aise avec l'outil (peur de faire une bétise...)

cependant quand je tape la commande diskutil list j'ai les choses suivantes :

imac-de-baldur:~ baldur$ diskutil list






Ça ressemble pas à ce que j'ai pu voir sur d'autres messages.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !

Baldur


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2019)

Bonjour *Baldur
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller direct - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime les 2 partitions n°*3* & n°*4* dédiées à Windows > *b)* récupère leur espace au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base n°*2* > *c)* réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné. Je t'invite à préférer un copier-coller à une capture > le coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Locke (2 Avril 2019)

Baldur51 a dit:


> Normalement il est possible de supprimer la partition et de revenir à la normale mais la impossible ....


Ta copie écran est assez claire, il suffit de faire un clic sur Continuer...




...il se passe quoi ?


----------



## Baldur51 (3 Avril 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Ta copie écran est assez claire, il suffit de faire un clic sur Continuer...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 132030
> 
> ...



Justement rien car c'est grisé ! donc impossible de cocher l'option


----------



## Baldur51 (3 Avril 2019)

```
Last login: Tue Apr  2 08:49:08 on ttys000

too many warnings generated; suppressing subsequent ones
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 950 999 973 888 to 999 484 796 928 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         999.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:           Windows Recovery                         508.6 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +999.5 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Imac HD                 651.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 54.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      8.6 GB     disk1s4

imac-de-baldur:~ baldur$
```

Et voila j'ai lancé la commande ! désolé pour le retard j'ai quitté tard du boulot... 

Est-ce que ca te semble ok ? apparement le disk Boot Camp est plus la !
Faut-il lancer une réparation ou mettre un coup d'onyx pour réparer des autorisations quelconque ?

Merci encore à toi pour ton aide précieuse


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2019)

Bonsoir *Baldur*

Tu as une partition Windows résiduelle -->

```
3:           Windows Recovery                         508.6 MB   disk0s4
```


c'est la partition de secours de Windows

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition Windows > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Baldur51 (3 Avril 2019)

Ok c'est bon,

par contre le message est trop long pour être dans le post voila une partie



```
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1346922+1) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1349598+1) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1350284+2) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1350339+3) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1350464+2) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1350475+4) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1350791+2) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1350977+1) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1351300+2) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1351316+1) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1351320+1) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1351612+1) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1351650+3) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1352203+2) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1352210+1) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1352373+2) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1352381+2) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1352386+2) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1352822+1) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1352826+4) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1352832+2) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1352845+1) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1352847+1) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1352850+1) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1352865+1) bitmap address (14f2e)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1352867+4) bitmap address (14f2e)
too many warnings generated; suppressing subsequent ones
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 999 484 796 928 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Imac HD                 651.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 54.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      8.6 GB     disk1s4

imac-de-baldur:~ baldur$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2019)

Malgré une erreur du *spaceman* (le gestionnaire de l'allocation des blocs de l'*apfs*) --> la récupération d'espace s'est bien effectuée. La partition *apfs* que voici -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1000.0 GB  disk0s2
```


a de nouveau sa taille maximale de *1 To*.


----------



## Baldur51 (4 Avril 2019)

Ok super du coup pour toi c’est bon maintenant ? Pas de choses à faire type onyx ou réparations sur le disque ?! 

Merci encore pour tout !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2019)

Je ne pense pas que tu puisses réparer l'erreur de sur-allocation d'espace de l'*apfs*.

- est-ce que tu as une sauvegarde (de type TM ou clone) de ton volume *Macintosh HD* ?​


----------



## Baldur51 (5 Avril 2019)

Oui j’ai une sauvegarde Time machine !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2019)

Tu n'as qu'à dire quand tu voudras (et si tu veux) engager une opération : démarrage sur l'OS de secours > suppression de l'*apfs* > reformatage > réinstallation de l'OS > récupération de la TM.


----------

